# New Trap?



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone tried the new **** Collector trap? Very interesting and simple design.

TH


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Haven't seen it. Got a link?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I had to go take a look. Here is a good video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWcLD2XjFww[/ame]


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think you should try some and let us know. 

I watched the video and if it does what he says it does it's a good trap. I would put a shock absorber in the spring.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

another little grizz knock off. Type dog proof trap in to a search engine and see how many come up. They look interesting but too rich for my blood.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The Little Grizz is a Good Trap.

big rockpile


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Thinking about getting me a dozen of the Duke Dog Proofs.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I use the Lil Grizz's myself. I have seen some foot damage with them though. Just thinking about something I might be able to make myself cheaper than I can buy. The Dukes are pretty much the same as the Grizz. Wish MO would allow 220s on dry land. A lot of **** are taken with them every year.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

220's also kill dogs and cats. Everytime that happens the owner is devastated and trapping takes another hit. 

I wish MN didn't allow them to be set on the ground and required them to be set 4' or more off the ground. ***** climb like monkeys so if your bait is good they'll climb up to find it.

I saw a video advertised that shows a long line **** trapper who uses #155's (5") and he traps hundreds of **** a year. He even uses them in trail sets.

Do you have shock absorbers on your Grizz chains?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

CoonXpress said:


> Thinking about getting me a dozen of the Duke Dog Proofs.


I see a couple of things they could do to reduce chances of damage. One would be to put a shock absorber in the chain and the other would be to put a wider surface on the portion of the loop that gets pulled up when the trap triggers. Kind of like a laminated foot hold trap.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

DP discussions are quit common on trapperman if any body is interested in the pro and cons of various dp traps.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I got kicked off trapperman. Seems like they don't like you voicing your opinion there. Trapboard.com is where I'm at now. I think it started as the MTA website but now it's a very nice place to learn a lot.

The 5X5's are alright but you will still have refusals. 

No I don't use shock springs on my Grizz's. I anchor to a small tree. Never had any dislocated shoulders on ****. Now my land sets are another story....

TH


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

I was going to install the springs to help prevent pull outs, since I'll be using the traps on dry land. Have had pull outs with the Egg traps before I added springs to them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm putting springs on my fox and coyote traps for that reason and to make it easier on their paws.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tryinhard said:


> Anyone tried the new **** Collector trap? Very interesting and simple design.
> 
> TH


Looked at some like them today I wasn't really impressed.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

You gotta really go out of your way to get
kicked off TrapperMan. Don't obey the rules
or get beligerant with the mods and anybody
else will kick you out, too.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

basically take the Rat sized conibear types and bend the trigger wires all the way in, so the head is INSIDE the JAWS before it's sprung. Do this my mounting this with the jaws right over 4 nails in a square pattern, and bait on the side of the trap with the trigger wires pointed to it. I use a juice can full of **** bait wired to the back of a #10 tin of some sort, can be set vertical as on a tree, or horizontal on as on the ground or on a running pole.
Will catch cats that are out hunting a meal. That's a plus to me, as I use the 3S method, but I have never caught a dog in it. I guess some determined dog could get in it but its been unlikely so far. Using a 110 Conibear type, one spring is about as cheap a **** trap as I could figure and no **** has left it alive or pulled out, as they have to be wearing it around their necks to trigger it. I wax and dye my conibears to do this with, and have set them those three ways, on a tree truck, vertical, on a running pole and on the ground. No complaints so far.



fishhead said:


> 220's also kill dogs and cats. Everytime that happens the owner is devastated and trapping takes another hit.
> 
> I wish MN didn't allow them to be set on the ground and required them to be set 4' or more off the ground. ***** climb like monkeys so if your bait is good they'll climb up to find it.
> 
> ...


----------

